# Fishing Creek/Corio Bay. CQ August Comp Trip



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Saturday the 5th August. Who's keen? Troppo, DaveNielsen??

My brother and I will be heading up then I reckon. We went up on saturday and had to work for our fish but ended up with about 8 each made up of 5 different species (bream, flathead, pike, fingermark, estuary cod) and found some nice spots to fish. Hope we get a little group together to chase a few comp winners


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Scotty
Gotta work saturday,but im keen to get there sunday.My mates still eating the 64cm flattie he got,reckons there more there too.Ill be on shanks pony,just look for a green flyrod waving in the distance and youll find me


----------

